# My first plant



## Leo10988 (Feb 8, 2005)

Well its my first time buying live plants from ebay. Hope they get here okay









Are these ok for 4 small rb?


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

never bought any plants from ebay (not sure if I ever would) -- Let us know how it turns out and if they are healthy..!


----------



## pantast1c (Sep 7, 2003)

I want to know who you bought it from ebay? Link of the ended auction? How much? That's a water sprite??????????????


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

Leo10988 said:


> Are these ok for 4 small rb?


Hi Leo10988,

Your plant is Cabomba caroliniana; more info:
http://species.fishindex.com/plant_125.html

It needs strong light and it is vulnerable to algae on its thin leaves.
I have noticed that Pygos do not like strong light.

Regards,


----------



## Leo10988 (Feb 8, 2005)

pantast1c said:


> I want to know who you bought it from ebay? Link of the ended auction? How much? That's a water sprite??????????????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Im not an expert at ebay but i buy stuff from sellers with good feedback 98% and up. This seller looks trustwory 100% feedback







Heres a like to auction.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...me=STRK:MEWN:IT


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

I bought alot of aquatic plants from Ebay and were all great.


----------



## Mughal (Mar 3, 2005)

neat, i think I'm going to go buy some right now!


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

You can sell plants on ebay? Damn, I shouldn't cut those runners after all...


----------



## hughie (Sep 7, 2003)

I always buy plants from ebay, get em cheaper than my lfs and all are always in good condition.


----------



## Leo10988 (Feb 8, 2005)

This is an update

They arrived fast and safe.


----------



## antreas21 (Aug 16, 2004)

you need more gravel...


----------



## Leo10988 (Feb 8, 2005)

Damn these plants help your water stay clean :rasp:


----------



## xplosivelikec4 (May 10, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> You can sell plants on ebay? Damn, I shouldn't cut those runners after all...
> [snapback]925754[/snapback]​


where have you been twitch?


----------



## pantast1c (Sep 7, 2003)

Are your water sprites doing well?


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice plants


----------



## clintard_leonard (Mar 24, 2005)

How long did it take to get your plants from that seller? are they healthy, cuz they look kind of weak


----------

